# Webfactory deppensicher Fernsteuern ?



## Jens_Ohm (27 Juni 2007)

Ich habe eine Datenerfassungs-Software die über OPC mit Daten versorgt wird. Die Software ist mit Webfactory erstellt worden. Verbunden wird das ganze via Ethernet.  Der Aufzeichnungs-PC muß rund um die Uhr laufen. Er muß ca. 3 Wochen am Stück aufzeichnen. Funktioniert prima. Nun gibt es bei einem Kunden Deppen, die zum Feierabend gerne mal alle PC herunterfahren. Da die Daten dritten gegenüber als Dokumentation eines korrekten Ablaufs dienen, ist das sehr schlecht. Wir wollen also den Aufzeichnungs-PC in Räumlichkeiten auslagern, zu denen die Deppen keinen Zugang haben. An sich auch kein Problem. Die Deppen oder Leute in den Deppen zugänglichen Räumen möchten aber die Messwerte und Trends beobachten können.  
 So ich habe nun einen Rechner in einem sicheren Raum aufgestellt und alles installiert und mit dem Netzwerk verbunden. Ich habe ein kleines Freeware Fernwartungs-Tool aus den Netz geladen und auf beiden Rechnern installiert. Die Fernsteuerung des Aufzeichnungs-PC  funktioniert gut und alle Programme auf diesem lassen sich problemlos starten und auch beenden, bis auf eines. Der Webfactory-Server startet nicht, wenn ich die Datenerfassungs-Software per Fernsteuerung starten will. Lokal gestartet gibt’s keine Problem auch mit der Fernsteuerung danach nicht mehr.


 Folgende Fehlermeldung:
 Webfactory Server:
 Unable to start Webfactory Server.
 Automation error
 [- 21 47 02 31 70]


 Das Fernwartungs-Tool ist:
 TeamViewer 2.42
http://www.teamviewer.com


 Woran kanns liegen ?
 Kann ich das evtl. anders einfacher machen (mit möglichst wenig Aufwand natürlich).
 Gruß Jens


----------



## seeba (27 Juni 2007)

Versteh's nicht so ganz... bei Webfactory kann ich doch sowieso über den Internet Explorer auf die Visualisierung zugreifen, wieso denn noch Fernwarten?


----------



## Markus (27 Juni 2007)

kennst du VNC?
ist klein und mächtig - ist eigentlich das populärste remotedesktop tool.
abgesehen davon hat winxp bereits eine remote desktopfunktion drin.

vielleicht gehts damit.

kannst du deine software nicht im vollbild laufen lassen?
dann könnte auf dem rechner weder windows bediehnt werden noch der rechner beendet werden.
um den vollbildmodus zu verlassen bzw. die software zu beenden muss username und passwort eingetragen werden.

sollte es immer noch probleme geben kann man anhand der logfiles nachvollziehen welcher depp sich eingeloggt hat und ihm seine papiere aushändigen...


----------



## afk (27 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kennst du VNC?


Ist genauso überflüssig wie jede andere Fernsteuerungssoftware. Webfactory läuft im Browser (IE), das Frontend der Visu muß also nicht auf dem gleichen PC wie die Serverdienste laufen.



Markus schrieb:


> kannst du deine software nicht im vollbild laufen lassen?
> dann könnte auf dem rechner weder windows bediehnt werden noch der rechner beendet werden.
> um den vollbildmodus zu verlassen bzw. die software zu beenden muss username und passwort eingetragen werden.


Geht, dafür ist bei Webfactory ein Tool dabei, ist IMHO aber eine schlechte Lösung, um "Deppen" daran zu hindern, den PC auszubekommen, zur Not gibt es da ja noch die Lösung mit dem Schalter am PC-Gehäuse, oder man kann den Stecker ziehen, Volldeppen nehmen die Hauptsicherung, und nix davon steht in der Logdatei ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (27 Juni 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Geht, dafür ist bei Webfactory ein Tool dabei, ist IMHO aber eine schlechte Lösung, um "Deppen" daran zu hindern, den PC auszubekommen, zur Not gibt es da ja noch die Lösung mit dem Schalter am PC-Gehäuse, oder man kann den Stecker ziehen, Volldeppen nehmen die Hauptsicherung, und nix davon steht in der Logdatei ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
ab hier beginnt dann wohl die eher philosophische diskussion: "ist es ein Softwareproblem oder ein personalproblem?"


----------



## afk (27 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ab hier beginnt dann wohl die eher philosophische diskussion: "ist es ein Softwareproblem oder ein personalproblem?"


Du kannst doch eine ordentliche Putzfrau nicht als Personalproblem bezeichnen ...  

Gruß Axel


----------



## Jens_Ohm (29 Juni 2007)

*danke erstmal*



seeba schrieb:


> Versteh's nicht so ganz... bei Webfactory kann ich doch sowieso über den Internet Explorer auf die Visualisierung zugreifen, wieso denn noch Fernwarten?



Ich weiß das bei Webfactory-Applikationen Server und Frontend nicht auf dem selben Rechner liegen müßen. Es ist aber mit einigem Aufwand und Software verbunden die Applikationsfunktionalitäten auf beliebigen Rechnern verfügbar zu machen. Ich habe nur die mit Webfactory erzeugte Applikation, nicht die Webfactory Entwicklungsumgebung. Auf die schnelle ist die Lösung mit dem Remote-Tool simpel und fix installiert. Der Webfactory Server startet jetzt über den Autostart, den Rest kann ich per Remote-Tool starten, wenn ich das überhaupt muß da der Aufzeichnungsrechner eh meist läuft. Das remote-Tool starte ich auf dem Aufzeichnungs-PC jetzt auch über Autostart und lasse es im Host-Modus laufen. Wenn der Aufzeichnungs-PC gestartet ist kann ich mich von jedem anderen Rechner dort einloggen. Vielleicht nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber schnell und effektiv. Ach so Abschalten kann den AFZ-PC über das Benutzerkonto niemand. Deppen-Problem gelöst. Es sei denn ich hab mit dem Remote-Tool ein neues geschaffen.


 Schönes Wochenende
 Gruß und danke Jens


----------

